# my 11 month old jack russel could be pregnant



## xjesskax (Feb 1, 2014)

hi my 11 month old jack russel got caught by a jackrussel cross chiuaua and I was wondering if she was pregnant would she be safe enough to have the puppies? this is her second heat, thankyou x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry, I don't really know the answer, but if you post this query in the dog breeding section you should get some more informed replies. Personally I would think 11 months is too young to be having a litter, have you seen a vet ?

_Moved_


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Take her to the vets to get the mismate jab asap - no need to worry about pregnancy then. If you had no intention of breeding her, might as well book her in to get spayed to help eliminate the risk of pyometra and more accidental pregnancies. Best of luck x


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Please please take her to the vets to get the mismate jab, she is so young and there are so many x breed puppies/dogs out there needing homes and many end up in rescues waiting for a good home ,


----------



## xjesskax (Feb 1, 2014)

I have rang the pdsa, and they have told me to make an appointment for the mis-mate shot on monday, the only thing im worried about is ive heard some bad things about it on other posts, I do/did want to breed her in the future which is why the mis-mate shot sounds good but obviously if i have to get her spayed i will, Ive heard lots of different opinions some people say she will be okay to have puppies and some say she wont the internet is so confusing, ive also emailed a mainstream vet to see what they think about the mismate shot so hopefully il get some good advice, thankyou everyone x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

xjesskax said:


> I have rang the pdsa, and they have told me to make an appointment for the mis-mate shot on monday, the only thing im worried about is ive heard some bad things about it on other posts, I do/did want to breed her in the future which is why the mis-mate shot sounds good but obviously if i have to get her spayed i will, Ive heard lots of different opinions some people say she will be okay to have puppies and some say she wont the internet is so confusing, ive also emailed a mainstream vet to see what they think about the mismate shot so hopefully il get some good advice, thankyou everyone x


If it is the Alizin mismate shot, then that is much safer than the old style, and you needn't worry  Very few side effects and usually 100% effective. ll the people I know who have used it, have had no problems.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Tbh I think you're better off getting her spayed in the long run after she's had this mismate. I don't mean to sound heartless, but jrt's are ten a penny and constantly ending up in rescues across the country. They're not a recognized breed so you wouldn't be breeding for reasons such as bettering the breed or producing a puppy for showing from proven stock.

And so many things could go wrong; you could end up losing both the pups and your girl, and be left with a hefty vets bill (which I'm not entirely sure the pdsa would cover what with them being a charity - I think they'd stabilize in an emergency then refer to a normal vets for whatever procedure. Could you afford £3000 for a c-section?) 

You'd need to really have a long hard think about the real reasons you'd have any desire to breed her. If it's for yourself (general 'you') and not her, then that's not good enough to me.
Personally, I wouldn't put her through the risk of pregnancy and birthing, just enjoy her as your little girl.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Argent said:


> Tbh I think you're better off getting her spayed in the long run after she's had this mismate. I don't mean to sound heartless, but jrt's are ten a penny and constantly ending up in rescues across the country. They're not a recognized breed so you wouldn't be breeding for reasons such as bettering the breed or producing a puppy for showing from proven stock.
> 
> And so many things could go wrong; you could end up losing both the pups and your girl, and be left with a hefty vets bill (which I'm not entirely sure the pdsa would cover what with them being a charity - I think they'd stabilize in an emergency then refer to a normal vets for whatever procedure. Could you afford £3000 for a c-section?)
> 
> ...


Just to back this post up, my bitch had to have an emergency c-section on a Sunday morning, that was £1,500 straight away; two of her pups were then poorly and I spent approx £1,000 treating them only to lose them both, one at 9 weeks of age which was absolutely heart breaking. The costs associated with the litter alone set me back over £3,000, although there were further costs associated with health testing etc. I count myself lucky as I have my bitch who is in good health, and six of the pups survived and are healthy, one of them is next to me fast asleep. It's not unheard of to lose the bitch and/or pups.

It is honestly difficult enough when you plan for a litter, do all the health tests etc, there are so many people just breeding for the sake of it and so many dogs in rescue, with many ending up being put to sleep. The only reason to breed for me, is from fully health tested breeding stock, preferably proven in one field or another, so showing or working them, and with a further aim in mind, ie you know your bitches faults, and know what you want to breed towards.

Sorry if that sounds harsh, it's not meant to be but as others have said, I would spay your girl and enjoy her as a much loved pet rather than risk her to just add numbers to an ever burgeoning dog population. Alizin would be my choice, although do be aware this may prompt her to come back into season again, but please plan to have her spayed once you're able to.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Op if you are having to go to PDSA to get mismate jab could you maybe ask if they can help with cost of getting your pup spayed, if you allow your pup to have a litter your vet bill could be a big one, incase something goes wrong, also any pups will need vet checks/worming/flea treatment etc , this can all be very costly,


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

xjesskax said:


> I have rang the pdsa, and they have told me to make an appointment for the mis-mate shot on monday, the only thing im worried about is ive heard some bad things about it on other posts, I do/did want to breed her in the future which is why the mis-mate shot sounds good but obviously if i have to get her spayed i will, Ive heard lots of different opinions some people say she will be okay to have puppies and some say she wont the internet is so confusing, ive also emailed a mainstream vet to see what they think about the mismate shot so hopefully il get some good advice, thankyou everyone x


Why do you want to breed her in the future? As already said, she is not a recognised breed and breeding is a very expensive business. If you need the PDSA for a simple jab, what are you going to do when she needs specialist treatment. I am not even sure the PDSA will deal with breeding issues. I am not trying to be harsh here, but people never realise just how expensive breeding can be. There are many top breeders on this forum who can give you a lot of advice, so please listen to them for the sake of your dog.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I just wanted to add that although physically she may have been able to get herself pregnant, she will not be emotionally mature enough to be raising a litter. Most people do not breed their dogs until the age of two for this very reason.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Why do you want to breed her in the future? As already said, she is not a recognised breed and breeding is a very expensive business. If you need the PDSA for a simple jab, what are you going to do when she needs specialist treatment. * I am not even sure the PDSA will deal with breeding issues.* I am not trying to be harsh here, but people never realise just how expensive breeding can be. There are many top breeders on this forum who can give you a lot of advice, so please listen to them for the sake of your dog.


i can tell you for a fact that they don't! 
a few years ago a friend of mine adopted a rottie from the pound- 3 weeks later he phoned me to ask my help as she was going into labour. all went well thankfully (though it did take close to 10mins to get the last puppy breathing) but when the pups were close to 2 weeks the mom took Very severe mastitis- to the point her milk from her back teats was green. we had to get proof that the pound adopted her out pregnant before they would help- and all they said was 'put a pup on it' and sent us on our way- after handing him a bill for over £30. we ended up at my vet for treatment for her instead... it was a good job i had a whelping kit, bottles and formula at hand- though one of our local shelters were fantastic and offered him a large tub of formula and rescue back up for all 9 pups.
even with all that help, he still struggled to pay bills for months after the litter- i think it took him up to 8 months to get his finances sorted again...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

kodakkuki said:


> i can tell you for a fact that they don't!
> a few years ago a friend of mine adopted a rottie from the pound- 3 weeks later he phoned me to ask my help as she was going into labour. all went well thankfully (though it did take close to 10mins to get the last puppy breathing) but when the pups were close to 2 weeks the mom took Very severe mastitis- to the point her milk from her back teats was green. we had to get proof that the pound adopted her out pregnant before they would help- and all they said was 'put a pup on it' and sent us on our way- after handing him a bill for over £30. we ended up at my vet for treatment for her instead... it was a good job i had a whelping kit, bottles and formula at hand- though one of our local shelters were fantastic and offered him a large tub of formula and rescue back up for all 9 pups.
> even with all that help, he still struggled to pay bills for months after the litter- i think it took him up to 8 months to get his finances sorted again...


Just one of the things that can go wrong then. I would not want to breed, though because I have a boy and a girl people are always asking if I breed. It sounds like a lot of expense and heartache to me.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

xjesskax said:


> hi my 11 month old jack russel got caught by a jackrussel cross chiuaua and I was wondering if she was pregnant would she be safe enough to have the puppies? this is her second heat, thankyou x


If shes in season and and especially if its the right time in the season, then yes its highly likely. Males know when a bitch is in season, and often the bitch wont entertain them or stand if the time isn't right, so again if she encouraged the attention and stood then that's often another sign, as when not ready they will usually rebuke any efforts.

Any pregnancy carries risks, as regards to whelping problems that can result in loss of the pups and mum too. Its also can be an expensive affair anyway,
especially if there is a whelping problem and a cesarians required that can run into 4 figures for that alone. Also if inexperienced with breeding and you don't spot potential problems that can increase the risks further. Pregnancy, and whelping and the pups health are not covered on normal insurance either.

There is an injection that can be given to terminate any pregnancy, its best used at the end of the season and before day 20 of mating as there is less problems if used on or before day 20. Although can be used up to day 45.
At 11 months shes still virtually a puppy herself and likely not mature enough 
to cope with whelping and care of pups either aside from potential physical problems.

Personally I would take her to the vets and consider the Alizin injection.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I don't understand why so many people want to breed, rather than being content with having a happy and healthy pet dog.

No bitch needs to have a litter.
It will be expensive even if nothing goes wrong.
What if you don't find homes for all the pups?

I'm sure you love your girl, so why not get her speyed and let her live a happy and healthy life by your side, without the potential problems and expense of breeding?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

xjesskax said:


> I have rang the pdsa, and they have told me to make an appointment for the mis-mate shot on monday, the only thing im worried about is ive heard some bad things about it on other posts, I do/did want to breed her in the future which is why the mis-mate shot sounds good but obviously if i have to get her spayed i will, Ive heard lots of different opinions some people say she will be okay to have puppies and some say she wont the internet is so confusing, ive also emailed a mainstream vet to see what they think about the mismate shot so hopefully il get some good advice, thankyou everyone x


The PDSA are Against breeding, I don't think its fair to use resources for people who may have fallen on hard times, and need genuine help with paying for unexpected vet bills. When you plan to breed your dog in the future, you should pay for it yourself if you plan to breed, you could end up needing thousands in vet bills, and the PDSA wont help you then...

No need to breed a jack Russell, many many many of them about as it is being crossed all over the shop.

Great advice given


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

An 11 month old having puppies is like a young teenager having a baby, physically they can do it, mentally they're just not ready. I would get the mismate it's safer for her and look into getting her spayed. There are enough jack russells being bred all over the place and random mixes and the breed is too popular when a lot of people can't handle them.


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

_I don't understand why so many people want to breed, rather than being content with having a happy and healthy pet dog._

Because they think it's an easy way of making M O N E Y !


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I had a big dilemma with having my 9 month old girl spayed last week as she was preseason I took her she was spaydd last Tuesday and she was back to herusual self within a couple of days Im so pleased and relieved now as I own her unneutered brother so now I've no worries of seasons and a unwanted pregnancy a huge weight of wkrdy taken off me. Just commenting as I could have been In The same position as the post wrifer soon and I'd be devastated.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> The PDSA are Against breeding, I don't think its fair to use resources for people who may have fallen on hard times, and need genuine help with paying for unexpected vet bills. When you plan to breed your dog in the future, you should pay for it yourself if you plan to breed, you could end up needing thousands in vet bills, and the PDSA wont help you then...
> 
> No need to breed a jack Russell, many many many of them about as it is being crossed all over the shop.
> 
> Great advice given


I've never been to the PDSA but took a neighbour to a local RSPCA vet some years ago. There was a large sign in the waiting room saying they would NOT treat any dog that was used for breeding.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

rocco33 said:


> I've never been to the PDSA but took a neighbour to a local RSPCA vet some years ago. There was a large sign in the waiting room saying they would NOT treat any dog that was used for breeding.


i've even heard of them refusing to neuter an ex puppyfarm brood bitch- beause the new owner couldn't prove that it wasn't them who bred her... (they went to buy a pup and left with the momma!)

OP- have you been back at all/ are you coming back to let us know how she is?


----------

